

Cryptanalys.is: HN Clone Focusing on Cryptocurrency, Cryptography and Privacy - GigabyteCoin
https://cryptanalys.is/

======
GigabyteCoin
Hi there!

I created this website.
[https://i.imgur.com/eMrNk6R.png](https://i.imgur.com/eMrNk6R.png)

It's a Hacker News clone with some Reddit functionality written in PHP.

It's branded as "A rational discussion medium focusing on Cryptocurrency,
Cryptography and Privacy".

The site guidelines can be found here:
[https://cryptanalys.is/guidelines.php](https://cryptanalys.is/guidelines.php)

Please post any comments or problems you notice in this thread.

~~~
czardoz
What prompted you to use the HN design, and not use something more "modern"?

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Mainly my massive respect for HN and it's simplicity.

